# 2007 Freakmont Nissan BBQ @ LeMans Karting, April 28th



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Its time for Freakmont again.

Click the pic above for more.

Were going to LeMans Karting this time as we out grew our previous location at Lake Elizabeth. 

We'll need you all to bring the food like always. That's what makes this event the best. Plus this year we will be having various vendors on site from tuner parts and shops. 

Keep checking the site for more info as it comes in. It will be constantly updated and kept up to date until the day of the event.

If you have any question, post up or email me at [email protected]

Thanks. Also let me know if you repost this on any other forums. Thanks.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

aww man.. this is the same date as the Z car west coast nationals in LA...


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Were about three weeks away and about 45 currently signed up. 
If you haven't registered yet, It would be great if you could so that those bring food and supplies will have enough. 
Register HERE 

If you have any caravan info please email me at [email protected]
I will be taking care of the Sacramento/ Stockton Caravan info.

Also I should be posting detailed driving directions up within a week. 

Lets make this Freakmont the best and biggest ever. 

See ya there.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

THIS SATURDAY!!!
Like a few days away.

We've passed the 70 mark.

April 28th -  "Freakmont VIII"

Directions Posted.. FINALLY... sorry. I'm a slacker. 

Also Sacramento Caravan info posted for those interesting in the area of cruising together.
Caravan Info
If you have other Caravan info PLEASE email info asap. 

Also there is a printable PDF flyer available for the people that would like to hand out flyers to those not online. 

*Karting Schedule:*
11AM til 1PM - Practice Sessions ( those participating in the 10 Laps for $10 deal)
1PM - Mandatory Competition Drivers Meeting 
1:30PM - 4PM - Nissan Karting Competition 

If you haven't registered yet please still do. Its helps those plan accordingly

See you all there.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks so much everyone.
What a day. 
I had fun. 
Only one word.. WOW. 

April 28th -  "Freakmont VIII" - pictures, enjoy.



oh and the Moral of the story is... 


DON'T BE STUPID.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Update regarding the incident:

First off Jason, the one that got hit, is doing better. He is out and posting online once again, however he last reported that he had 4 fractures in the head and was still under observation. Will update as he informs me. But things are looking good. He expressed that he doesn't blame anyone and hopes that everyone will learn from this.

Next is the driver, he is out pending a court date. Also, he expressed he was NOT trying to drift and had no intention of doing so. But rather he tried taking the corner in 2nd gear, along with his poor judgment he had a bad tire setup, luxury performance tires in the front(typical street tires) and racing performance tires(sticky tires), also he was late making his turn in which resulted in major understeering and eventually the accident.

Also I've updated this info on the site.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

I must clarify. 
As I've been getting negative and misunderstood feedback concerning my update in the previous post. 

I only posted that, Not to excuse his lack of judgment of showing off, but merely stating facts that his setup was defunct before it happen. He should of known this before doing something stupid.
I posted because I wanted to get the facts straight due to my assumption that he was drifting or trying to.
He said that he doesn't know how to drift and wasn't attempting to do so, he was doing something else just as dangerous and unsafe and taking street corner TOO FAST.

I am not in any way excusing what he did. It was uncalled for and will be punished. However the driver does realize this was stupid knows he's got some serious crap ahead for him. 

I do not stand for this type of behavior at my events. I try and make it known as much as possible.


----------

